# Do Dark Numenoreans have ME natives allies?



## Hisoka Morrow (May 19, 2021)

Though both were Sauron's side, they seemed to not getting along well with each other, for almost each military conflicts against Gondor, you seldom saw them working out.
These're the only records I got when Dark Numenoreans got allied with ME natives
1. Last Alliance
2. Angmar War
3. Long Winter
4. War of the Ring
So...are there any other sources of JRRT or his authorized stuff describing the table between ME natives and the Dark Numenoreans? Such as did Harrad or Easterlings simply consider Kin-Strife as an "enemies's civil war"? Or did the Corsairs consider the 1944 War as a chance to kick Harrad? Or did Harrad just consider Corsairs as "enemies's enemies"? Or Harrad and Easterlings were Numenorean KIng's men accomplice puppets to oppress other ME natives?(The Numenoreans Faithful parties would never rule ME as vassals)? 
Yeah, all constructive stuff are welcomed.


----------

